# Une application bien sympathique et très utile



## chriseg (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Une de mes applications préférée pour iPhone (et iPod) vient dêtre mise à jour à la version 2.9 et supporte désormais liPhone 5 et iOS 6, jen profite donc pour en parler.

Elle na rien de sensationnelle, est assez simple tout comme son sujet et on trouve beaucoup dapplications similaires sur lAppStore, il sagit de ShoppingList de Werner Freytag.

Tout est dans le nom, cest un gestionnaire de liste de course !

On peut facilement rentré de nouveaux produits manuellement ou en scannant le code barre, mettre des photos, groupés les entrées par catégories, créer plusieurs listes, mettre des prix, des poids, etc.
Aussi, on peut marqué comme fait, « rayer », les entrées une fois le produit acheté.

A noter quelle supporte la synchronisation par Dropbox, pratique pour partager une liste avec monsieur ou madame à distance.

Cest une application dont je me sers tous les jours et que jai recherchée dès mon 1er iPhone.

Javais déjà quelque chose de similaire à lépoque des Pocket PC. En fait, cétait un gestionnaire de base de donnés que je « contournais » pour pouvoir men servir comme liste de course.
Jarpentais les rayons avec mon stylet (sic) à lépoque, jai croisé une fois quelquun qui faisais la même chose, nos regards mutuellement interloqués montrait que ce genre de chose nétait pas si courant avant

Pour moi, cest ce genre dapplication qui fait le succès des iBibules. Des choses banales qui sintègre totalement dans le quotidien et qui font quon décoche notre appareil plusieurs fois par jour.
Et entre nous, le papier, cest tellement la barbe !

P.S. : Je nai aucun lien avec le développeur.​


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2012)

Tout d'abord, faire "la réclame" d'une appli se fait dans la rubrique dédiée, en haut de ce même forum.
Ensuite, cette appli est loin de faire l'unanimité (lire les critiques) et la méthode qui consiste à associer des photos à des articles ne peut être "supportable" que si les photos peuvent être récupérées sur le Net...Ce que cette appli ne semble pas permettre !...De plus ce genre d'association "article-photo" ne me semble pas la meilleure solution; une désignation personnalisée, dans une rubrique personnalisable, rangée dans l'ordre des rayons du magasin concerné me semblent bien plus pratique et c'est le cas pour d'autres applis du genre...Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue !


----------



## chriseg (7 Novembre 2012)

Ah diable, je n'avais pas vu.
Pour l'app, je la trouve très bien personnellement.


----------

